# graze on or readigrass



## Poppys Nannan (14 December 2011)

as in title - do you have any preference and why ???

cheers x x


----------



## giveitago (14 December 2011)

Neither, they are both full of sugary tips .

Go for a basic alfa or chaff and add oil for slow release calories.


----------



## sychnant (14 December 2011)

I did try Graze On once, but then the feedstore didn't have any in next time I went, and they always had Readigrass. So it was a matter of convenience.

I steamed it in the morning so it was soft for them all to eat in the evening. However, it is now £13 a bag by me, so they're not getting it this year


----------



## MiCsarah (14 December 2011)

Mine are on Just Grass, same as Readigrass but half the price. Has kept weight on my boy really nicely this winter so must be doing something right


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (14 December 2011)

Mine won't touch graze on if it was the last food on the earth, but I can barely get I'n the stable before she starts chomping at it. Its a treat though, never regularly fed, I'm too mean.


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (14 December 2011)

I realise on reading my post I forgot to add the more popular option, readigrass. dopy bird!!


----------



## tasteofchristmaschaos (14 December 2011)

My sheep are practically living on graze on atm. They are refusing to eat grass, don't really want sheep pellets and will only eat the hay if its raining, coz thats whats inside! And at £7.85 a bag, I'm happy so I've got no reason to try anything else for them.


----------



## Maesfen (14 December 2011)

Graze on, the cleanest chop about with nothing added to it.


----------



## Mince Pie (14 December 2011)

Mine are on readigrass, I use about 4 scoops a day between them and they are looking fab, including my skinny TB. Have only used about 1/5 of the bag over the last 3 weeks so it's lasting ages too.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 December 2011)

giveitago said:



			Neither, they are both full of sugary tips .

Go for a basic alfa or chaff and add oil for slow release calories.
		
Click to expand...

Neither of them has added molasses as many of the alfalfa-based chaffs do.  IMO you can't get much more basic than plain grass, which is what horses' digestive systems have evolved to eat.
Alfalfa can cause digestive/behavioural problems in some horses (particularly mares), possibly because of the phyto-oestrogens which it contains. 

We use Graze-on in preference to Readigrass, as RG is rye-grass while G-O is made from a variety of grasses.


----------



## 9tails (14 December 2011)

I'm a Graze On fan, it's softer and cheaper than Readigrass.  I also use Just Grass if that's all the feedshop has.  I don't use any alfa products as it makes my mare itchy.


----------



## rockysmum (14 December 2011)

I've just bought some for my oldie as he went off chop.  I have to say it makes his feed smell lovely when the warm water is added.  He loves it, might try the other two on it as well.


----------



## giveitago (15 December 2011)

I know they dont have anythng added, its the fact that it is mown, short, spring grass that is very sugary naturally.


----------



## MiCsarah (15 December 2011)

giveitago said:



			I know they dont have anythng added, its the fact that it is mown, short, spring grass that is very sugary naturally.
		
Click to expand...

But surely it being freeze dried it will remove some of the sugar?


----------



## Poppys Nannan (15 December 2011)

bump


----------



## Wundahorse (15 December 2011)

Prefer readygrass but this is more expensive than Graze on.I find that there are lots of dusty bits left in the bucket with Graze on,but none with readygrass.I have not seen Just grass in our area,where do you get it?


----------



## giveitago (19 December 2011)

Micsarah, either completely blow my tb so i dont think much sugar is lost in freezing it.


----------



## Holly Hocks (19 December 2011)

I e-mailed the makers of Readigrass re the sugar content as my TB mare seemed to have become stressy again - the reply I received said that the sugar content was anywhere between 9% and 14% depending on when the grass was cut.  I have gone back to plain old chopped oat straw as my chaff...


----------



## luckyhorseshoe (19 December 2011)

Graze on! My sensitive mare does really well on it and it's cheap too


----------



## Mugsgame (19 December 2011)

I use Just Grass from D&H but who makes Graze On, and roughly how much is it per 20kg bag? Sounds interesting if it is a mix of grasses!


----------



## tasteofchristmaschaos (20 December 2011)

Can't remember who makes graze-on, but where I am in Kent I currently pay £7.85 a bag.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 December 2011)

Mugsgame said:



			I use Just Grass from D&H but who makes Graze On, and roughly how much is it per 20kg bag? Sounds interesting if it is a mix of grasses!
		
Click to expand...


Northern Crop-driers make Graze-on.  I pay £7.20 per 15k bag, at a shop near work.  The shop nearest home charges £7.50, as far as I know they both get it from the same wholesaler.


----------



## luckyhorseshoe (20 December 2011)

Prices range from £7 - 9 near me but still cheaper than dengie!


----------



## Poppys Nannan (28 December 2011)

Thanks for replies but a little question ---
   how much of the graze on do you put in one feed and do you soak it ?

our graze on looks like what comes off christmas trees and doesn't look particularly palatable - our horses dont seem to like it as much as the previous alfalfa and previous to that, a basic chaff.

Feeding twice a day to help weight and condition gain - what amounts of graze on would you give in each feed 

many thanks


----------



## luckyhorseshoe (29 December 2011)

I wet mine and mix if in with her balancer. Mine is out during day and in at night in the winter. So she is currently getting 2 feeds a day, so she gets about 2/3 of a chaff scoop per feed. I'm under the impression you can feed as much as u need to buy others may correct me.


----------



## RutlandH2O (29 December 2011)

Poppys Nannan said:



			Thanks for replies but a little question ---
   how much of the graze on do you put in one feed and do you soak it ?

our graze on looks like what comes off christmas trees and doesn't look particularly palatable - our horses dont seem to like it as much as the previous alfalfa and previous to that, a basic chaff.

Feeding twice a day to help weight and condition gain - what amounts of graze on would you give in each feed 

many thanks
		
Click to expand...

Several years ago, my feed store ran out of ReadiGrass, so they suggested I try Graze On. Your christmas tree analogy is spot on. As I always add warm water to dried grass feeds, and mix well, the Graze On was so prickly and sharp on my hands and so lacking in aroma, I wondered whether the horses would eat it. As it was, they were not impressed. Never used it again. My lot love ReadiGrass (I do, too. The aroma is divine!). I always mix it with Hi Fi or Hi Fi Lite, depending on the horse. Haven't given Just Grass a try.


----------



## lottie940 (29 December 2011)

My anglo arab is on Graze on as he is a poor doer so he has it mixed with rolled barley, veg oil and either alpha beet or speedi beet plus his vits and devils claw. I have never wet it with warm water as I make my beets quite sloppy and that wets it enough for him to eat. He's never turned his nose up at it and I did speak to the vet about changing him to alpha type products but she said that this combination was perfect for a poor doer. I don't feed to my young cob though due to the sugar content of it. He is a good doer so he has Dengie good doer. Not tried readi grass but may give it a try after reading the comments on here.


----------

